# diesel back to normal



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

finally got the exhaust temp sensor installed today. 3 an a half weeks waiting for part. no more speed restrictions. :smile:


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad all is back to normal.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Good to hear oilburner.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to hear you are back on the road with no issues! You have to wonder when GM is going to start having a ready supply of parts in the system for local dealerships to pull from so it is just a day trip like with most other GM products.. This weeks of waiting stuff is going to get old fast if this is the norm of owning the diesel.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Good new! Hopefully you won't see the dealer for a long, long time now.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Roadburner440 said:


> Good to hear you are back on the road with no issues! You have to wonder when GM is going to start having a ready supply of parts in the system for local dealerships to pull from so it is just a day trip like with most other GM products.. This weeks of waiting stuff is going to get old fast if this is the norm of owning the diesel.


:wacko:
I agree , seems they would rather rent you a car for 3 weeks than supply a 50 dollar part.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to hear you're back on the road. Was this temp sensor 3?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Good to hear you're back on the road. Was this temp sensor 3?


yes it was #3 located in pipe just upstream of urea injector. the other 2 are on the dpf.


----------

